# Per event pricing



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys I am pricing out a few properties for next season snow plowing and salting. They are 5 to 6 acre properties each one. Now they want a per event pricing. So if it snows 2 inches or 12 inches it is the same price. Now if it snows 2 inches and then stops for 2 hours then that is an event. Now if it snows 2 inches and keeps snowing up to 12 inches with no 2 hour break in there that is also considered a snow event and I am supposed to charge the stated amount. Also if you need to relocate the snow onsite that is also supposed to be included in the SNOW EVENT pricing.I am going to copy and paste the specs for the job and you tell what I should do. I mean you can either make good on it or you get burned royally. it is alot to read, but what I just stated above is the about it. so If you dont want to read the specs then you dont need to. 

+++Plus I am going to be running bulk next year and I have never priced out bulk for salting only bagged. I need to get a ball park for who much to charge applied per yd. So if I get the salt at $100 a yd what should I charge on top of that price to spread it. Thanks+++


A) Snow Services: 
1) A (snow) Event is defined as: at least an accumulation of two (2) inches in the property, and the event can/will continue, if snow continues to accumulate on the property. The Snowfall Event ends when the snowfall has ceased for a period of two hours. Where us and the contractor cannot agree as to, whether or not a Snowfall has occurred in any particular circumstance, the records of local weather service for the location nearest the Premises will be utilized to determine same.
2)AREAS TO BE PLOWED: Snow clearing areas included all of the Lowe’s property including, but is not limited to the parking lot, sidewalks, loading docks, parking decks, ramps, emergency exits etc. Areas such as the “Garden Center” and “Bull Pen” which are typically attached to the building and behind a fence are not considered (typically) Snow Clearing areas and are out of scope. 
3) Timeline of Services: Contractor shall commence services without request or notice from Store Management, or Springwise;
The Contractor will monitor the weather conditions in the vicinity of the premises. Contractor shall service the property if within two (2) hours of the start of a snowfall; or upon the accumulation of 2”. If a further accumulation occurs of two (2) or more inches of snow occurs during that snowfall event, the Contractor will return within two (2) hours following the end of that snowfall. Clearing of snow is to occur for the duration of every Snowfall Event. 
4) Stacking of the snow will be determined by the Store Manager and the contractor (during a meeting between store manager & contractor before the start of the snow season). Stacking is not allowed around light poles, signs, cart corrals, entrance and exits to building and cannot interfere with drains or access and egress routes to premises. Stacking locations will be predetermined by the Contractor and Store Manager prior to snow season and as additional stacking areas are required. Stacking is not allowed on structures, parking decks, ramps, etc. Snow Stacking should not exceed 30ft.
(Stacking must be included with event pricing)
5) Relocating (on site) of the snow from the Snow Clearing Areas to another location on the Premises will be done if snow mounds are unable to be further stacked, or it will exceed the 30ft height. The contractor is responsible for taking initiative if applicable snow conditions arise. The Store Manager’s can dictate relocating whenever they deem it is applicable. The contractor shall meet with the Store Manager for each Store Location to determine where the snow is to be relocated when applicable. (Relocating on site must be included with event pricing)
B) Clearing of the Sidewalks: Shoveling is to occur at every plow and is to be done for throughout duration of the Snowfall Event. 
C) Salt/Melting agent Application to Parking Lot: (Contractor will be responsible for removal of excess melting agents (FROM ENTIRE PROPERTY)
a) Treatment and/or plowing of paved areas for slippery conditions owned by the Lowe’s building is to be done continuously (when needed) for the duration of every Snowfall Event.
All salting (rock salt) shall be the responsibility of the Contractor. Contractor shall commence said treatment without request or notice from Store Management, or Springwise, as conditions require. During situations where icing occurs, the sidewalks and all entrances to premises must be treated to insure all areas are ice-free.
c) Sand mixture to be used only with prior written approval by Springwise.
D) Deicing of the Sidewalks
a) Calcium Chloride shall be used on all sidewalks. No rock salt or other sodium-based chemical shall be used on walks.
Deicing of all sidewalks attached to the Lowe’s building to be done continuously (as needed) for the duration of every Snowfall Event.
c) No metal blades or large equipment to be used on sidewalk areas. 
Pricing continued on next page…

PRICING 
*Note: All prices to include tax. 
*NO subcontracting of work allowed without prior written approval.

PER EVENT PRICING (contracted services):

1.) Price to provide services, _______________PER EVENT 
Per event price must include all outlined in General services A, B, C & D-pg. 2


Important note: 
*Note: All prices must include tax. 
*NO subcontracting of work allowed without prior written approval

Other Information Requested:

1Removal of Snow (off Site)- to per preformed by work order only, Snow Clearing Areas to another location off the Premises will be done in an event if needed by the Store Manager’s discretion. The contractor is responsible for taking initiative if certain snow conditions arise. 

a.)Hauling snow using a Single-Axle dump truck 10-12FT. dump box.:__________ PER LOAD

b.)Hauling snow using a Tandem Axle dump truck 15-16 FT dump box: __________PER LOAD

c.)Hauling snow using a Tri-Axle dump truck 16-21 FT dump box:______________PER LOAD

d.)Hauling snow using a Quad-Axle dump truck 17-21 FT dump box:____________PER LOAD


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

*Same bid package*

Hey, Thats funny, I was loging on to ask a few of the same questions about the same package for the home improvement clients for the same company. I did a couple of properties for them this year and they all were per push and application. I just bid for them Kohls prop. as a full season price. We should talk, as I assume we are bidding the same properties just in diff. regions. I am working my bids now and should be done tomorrow. You can PM me and i will get you my number. 
Have you worked with this company before? They just changed their name like two weeks ago. I have had no problems this season, just remember, their contract makes the contractor assume ALL LIABILITY. I had one slip and fall on a property for them this year and they just hand it to you. As for payment, they are an easy 45 days so keep that in mind. I plan on plowing these properties with a skid and a 10" pusher. Clean up with a F350 and we are using large dumps for bulk salt on set routes to reduce salt costs to us across all properties. Let me know your thoughts. Plus 100 a ton here is fairly cheap.

Sean


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Northsnow;765726 said:


> Hey, Thats funny, I was loging on to ask a few of the same questions about the same package for the home improvement clients for the same company. I did a couple of properties for them this year and they all were per push and application. I just bid for them Kohls prop. as a full season price. We should talk, as I assume we are bidding the same properties just in diff. regions. I am working my bids now and should be done tomorrow. You can PM me and i will get you my number.
> Have you worked with this company before? They just changed their name like two weeks ago. I have had no problems this season, just remember, their contract makes the contractor assume ALL LIABILITY. I had one slip and fall on a property for them this year and they just hand it to you. As for payment, they are an easy 45 days so keep that in mind. I plan on plowing these properties with a skid and a 10" pusher. Clean up with a F350 and we are using large dumps for bulk salt on set routes to reduce salt costs to us across all properties. Let me know your thoughts. Plus 100 a ton here is fairly cheap.
> 
> Sean


Yeah i do a few rite aides for them and the pricing was per push and per application.. I never had to wait for payments. usually 45 days but i get paid well for them. I was going to run a skid with a 10 ft pusher and a couple of trucks with a wideout and an 8.5 with wings so a 10'5" plow. I think it will work out good. I have a salt pile about 5 minutes away so I will use my new truckcraft and i am going to get another v box for the other truck. Email me ur phone number and we can talk. these are tricky ones to work out. [email protected] or call me 419-290-0230, i cant pm you since u dont have enough posts.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Wish I could help, but I plow for beer money, so I wouldn't know?  :waving:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ok i read it and have a few ?'s i might have missed. so if it snows 12 inches without stopping at all you have to wait until its done to start pushing? also i wouldnt worry too much about the on site relocation just stack or blow back piles with skid steer after a couple events. ill read it again tomaroe after i get some sleep to see if i can help yea more.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

LawnProLandscapes;765810 said:


> ok i read it and have a few ?'s i might have missed. so if it snows 12 inches without stopping at all you have to wait until its done to start pushing? also i wouldnt worry too much about the on site relocation just stack or blow back piles with skid steer after a couple events. ill read it again tomaroe after i get some sleep to see if i can help yea more.


No I was just saying that you start plowing at 2 inches and if it keeps snowin and there is no two hour break in the storm and you end up with 12 inches and you end up plowing the place 3 times you only get to charge for one time or in there wording on snow event. But it snowed 3 inches and you plow and then stops for two hours and starts snowing again and snow lets say 5 inches then that is two seperate events. it is not per push or inch. So my thinking is I have to charge enough that I am not losing money when we have larger snow falls, which happens here since we get lake effect snow out of nowhere that does not stop for hours. It is a constant snow. Either way they are trying too screw us with their method of billing,


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*kohls*

is that management company you guys are working Springwise formally Genesis?
thats who handles it here in michigan. I am bidding on all a group of stores here.
I already do some rite aids for them. 
what are your thoughts on pricing for the Lowes / Kohls?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

a couple of thoughts.

first...get more spreaders 2 will not be enough. we have 3 single axles, 6 vboxs for bulk and 6 more spreaders for walks...never enough.

I would look at your historic snow falls for the last few years. you need to know how many large vs small events. You are right all small storms will be a boon for you but a big storm you are screwed. imagine a 3 day non stop 36 inch storm!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont think think the way they want it set up will work. Look at other posts. We have had storms 8 hours apart from each other and people are complaining. I think they will look at it as a lul in the storm and only want to pay once. But good luck to ya


----------

